# Greyhound Selling More Buses



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 27, 2015)

Greyhound's selling more buses, but I still don't know how much they're selling for.

1998 MCI 102D3:


#1053, 1M8SDMRA9WP050705, 1,733,700 miles, Detroit-Allison.
1998 MCI 102DL3:


#60662 Americanos, 1M8PDMRA7XP051679, 1,508,562 miles, Detroit-Allison.
1999 MCI 102DL3:


#6127, 1M8PDMPA2WP051154, 2,141,766 miles, Detroit-Allison.
All are being sold due to lack of wheelchair lifts (ADA Incompliance).

For more info: http://www.firststudentinc.com/first-bus-sales. 

BTW, #1053 is a 47-seater, not a 51-seater. Greyhound Canada also has a different #1053.


----------

